# What if the Hoover Dam broke?



## Blake Bowden (Jun 29, 2009)

http://science.howstuffworks.com/hoover-dam-broke.htm


----------



## JTM (Jun 29, 2009)

that's pretty cool.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 2, 2009)

Insert Dam Joke here.


----------



## JTM (Jul 6, 2009)

also, i saw something on the discovery (history?) channel about this.  pretty cool stuff.  i didn't know about the VOLUME (EMPHASIS - VOLUMEEEEEEEEE) of water going through the dam.

/dam joke.


----------



## RJS (Jul 6, 2009)

Where's the dam bait?


----------

